# Stocking list for 40 breeder



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok so tank is going to be medium-highly planted beasalbob build. I may still just might throw on a marineland emporer 400 on it since I kinda want a lot of fish. And also will have a couple pieces of drift wood.

I know my main fish will be a pair of german blue rams

Other fish im thinking a school of about 7 tiger barbs

About 6 cories of variace kinds. Thinking a pair of elegan, pair of nanus and a pair of peppered.

I want a pleco just not sure between a green dragon pleco & a tiger pleco. What do u guys think either or could I have them both?

do u think I could put anything else in it? Or do you see something that should be changed. Let me know

If you had a 40b what would u stock in it?
*c/p*


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bump


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Chillwill007 said:


> Ok so tank is going to be medium-highly planted beasalbob build. I may still just might throw on a marineland emporer 400 on it since I kinda want a lot of fish. And also will have a couple pieces of drift wood.
> 
> I know my main fish will be a pair of german blue rams
> 
> ...


The cories will be better if they were all one kind. They prefer it that way. I would just do one type of pleco as they both have different requirements. Both will be about the same size. I'm not sure of the tiger barbs as I don't keep them.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I was originaly gonna go with 6 panda cories so maybe i'll go back to that. and which one do u think is an easier pleco to maintian the tiger or dragon? And could I do 2 of either kind?


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

I had a pleco in a planted 40 b until it got about 9" and would uproot plants just swimming.around


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Green dragons are the easiest as with most bns. Tigers has a tendancy to being a little sensative.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok think I changed up my stocking. Its a lil on the high side but I used 1 of those stocking calcuators and said I was 80% to stocking level and 113% over filtered. They say as long as I dont go under 100% im good plus I figure with all the plants it still help with the filtering. And that was with using 8 of the tetras/cherry barbs. And obviously I would be starting slowly. With the barbd 1st then maybe cories, congo tetras,pleco,badis badis, and finally the GBR

1 green dragon pleco
2 german blue rams
6-8 congo tetras
6-8 cherry barbs
2 badis badis
5 panda cories

AqAdvisor - will


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I like that list a lot better. Not that I think the aqadvisor is right on when it comes to stocking %, I do like the idea of keeping tanks stocked to roughly the 80% level. Makes for a much more safe and stable environment.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ya I like this one better too. It has a mix of bright colored fish so my soon to b 2yr old can see them better. After all this tank is suppossed to be his.

Next question is think it is ok to do 1" layer of peat moss then get like two 20lb bags of eco complete for the substrate? The other thing is now they have a red colored one. Dose any one have a pic of the red in there tank?


----------

